# Clueless to what we're entitled to



## volvic35 (24 Apr 2012)

Im sorry to say that Im one of them people that doesn't seem to know what Im entitled too.

I work full time €470 a week after tax
Partner €100 week on JSB
2 Kids

Can I
Claim tax for my kids?
Are we entitled to help with our mortgage?
Would we be entitled to FIS?
Would we be better off married so I could claim my partners tax credits as we're cohabiting so the social welfare sees us as being married while revenue dont

We do have the medical card which is a great help with having two young kids.

So clueless, any replies would be great


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

I can't answer all your questions but sounds as if you should have a thorough read of Citizen's Information or pay a visit to them.  

www.welfare.ie may help also although it has been mentioned in the past that the site is not exactly user friendly.

This key post may offer some advice also.

Using www.taxcalc.eu can help out with tax calculations also.


----------



## GDUFFY (24 Apr 2012)

volvic35 said:


> Im sorry to say that Im one of them people that doesn't seem to know what Im entitled too.
> 
> I work full time €470 a week after tax
> Partner €100 week on JSB
> ...


 
No tax credits for your kids.

No help with mortgage , you earn too much as a couple AFAIK.

You may get some FIS 
Your FIS payment is 60% of the difference between your average weekly family income and the income limit for your family size, rounded up to the nearest euro.

602 is the limit for family with 2 kids
 so 602 - 570 = 32 
32 x 60% = 19.20

I think they round it to 20 euro.

When your partners JSB runs out it would be better if you could claim her /his tax credit as a maried couple ,I dont think she/he would get much on JSA with your income.

As an aside ,
 you should calculate what you would be entitled to as a family of 2+2 if you both were unemployed, you would be shocked to see the full benifits available to you .


----------



## volvic35 (16 May 2012)

This country is a joke, are they really trying to get people to have aload of kids and not to leave with the father and not work.

I probably would be better off married so I could claim partners tax credits, never thought I would have to get married just to claim tax, We're just not entilted to anything its crazy and my wages arent even good, dont get me wrong Im happy to have a job but its just unbelieveable


----------



## volvic35 (16 May 2012)

Cashier,

My point is that this country should be as one when it comes to all aspects below.

Social Welfare - Sees you as a married couple when cohabitating
Revenue - As single even though cohatitating

Can you not see how that is a joke and yes it was our choice to have kids I never said it wasn't.

I know of someone that bought a house on their own, but is living with their partner and child and she can claim so much tax for her son with both of them living together.


----------



## elcato (16 May 2012)

> I know of someone that bought a house on their own, but is living with  their partner and child and she can claim so much tax for her son with  both of them living together.


I think what you're trying to say here is that she is claiming lone parent allowance even though she is living with her partner. She is breaking the law and should be reported 

Note: I apologise if what you mean is different.


----------

